

Ask HN: How do Bank Simple make money? - sw007


======
excerionsforte
[http://www.quora.com/Simple-company/How-does-Simple-
primaril...](http://www.quora.com/Simple-company/How-does-Simple-primarily-
make-money)

Is this what you are asking for?

~~~
sw007
Exactly what I am after - thanks!

